# Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ New York Knicks 6:30PM CST CSNC MSG



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

<div id="gameHeader" style="width:600" xmlns:fo="http://www.w3.org/1999/XSL/Format">
<h1 id="gametitle" style="text-align:center; color:#0000ff"></h1>
<p style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td><table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0"><tr><td style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.bulls.com"><img border="0" src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/chi_logo.gif"></a></td></tr><tr><td><font style="font-size:x-small; color:black; font-weight:bold">Team Stats: <a href="http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/teams/chi/stats" style="color:black">Yahoo</a> | <a href="http://www.knickerblogger.net/stats/2006/jh_Bulls.htm" style="color:black">KB</a></font></td></tr></table></td><td><span style="font-weight: bold"> vs. </span></td><td><table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0"><tr><td style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.knicks.com"><img border="0" src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/nyk_logo.gif"></a></td></tr><tr><td><font style="font-size:x-small; color:black; font-weight:bold">Team Stats: <a href="http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/teams/nyk/stats" style="color:black">Yahoo</a> | <a href="http://www.knickerblogger.net/stats/2006/jh_Knicks.htm" style="color:black"> KB</a></font></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></p><div id="seasonRecord"><p style="text-align:center; font-weight:bold">Season Records<br><span style="color:#ff0000">Chicago Bulls(25 - 32) (12 - 16 on road)</span><span style="font-weight:bold"> @ </span><span style="color: #0000ff">New York Knicks(15 - 42) (11 - 17 @ home)</span></p></div><div id="arenaview" style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.thegarden.com/"><img src="http://www.newyorkrangers.com/tickets/images/msg_night_lg.jpg" border="0"></a></div><div id="arenainfo" style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.thegarden.com/" style="color:black"><span style="font-weight:bold">Madison Square Garden</span></a><span style="font-weight:bold">, New York, NY, March 3, 2006</span></div>
<div id="gamestart" style="text-align:center">Chicago Bulls @ New York Knicks 6:30PM CST CSNC MSG</div><br><div id="startinglineups" style="text-align:center">
<div style="border: thick double #0000ff; font-weight:bold">STARTING LINEUPS</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/stephon_marbury" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_stephon_marbury.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/stephon_marbury"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Stephon Marbury<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 2'' - Georgia Tech</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/quentin_richardson" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_quentin_richardson.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/quentin_richardson"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Quentin Richardson<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">GF - 6' 6'' - DePaul</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/qyntel_woods" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/knicks/action_woods.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/qyntel_woods"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Qyntel Woods<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">GF - 6' 8'' - NE Mississippi CC</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/malik_rose" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/knicks/act_malik_rose.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/malik_rose"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Malik Rose<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">F - 6' 7'' - Drexel</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/eddy_curry" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_eddy_curry.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/eddy_curry"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Eddy Curry<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">C - 6' 11'' - Thornwood HS (IL)</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div><div style="text-align:center;font-weight:bold;font-size:large">VS.</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kirk_hinrich" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_kirk_hinrich.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kirk_hinrich"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Kirk Hinrich<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 3'' - Kansas</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ben_gordon" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_ben_gordon.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ben_gordon"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Ben Gordon<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 3'' - UCONN</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/luol_deng" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_luol_deng.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/luol_deng"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Luol Deng<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">GF - 6' 9'' - Duke</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/malik_allen" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_malik_allen.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/malik_allen"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Malik Allen<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 10'' - Villanova</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tyson_chandler" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_tyson_chandler.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tyson_chandler"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Tyson Chandler<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">C - 7' 1'' - Dominguez HS</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div></div>
<div id="benchlineups" style="text-align:center">
<div style="border: thick double #0000ff; font-weight:bold">KEY BENCH PLAYERS</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jamal_crawford" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/knicks/crawford_140_041027.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jamal_crawford"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Jamal Crawford<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SG - 6' 5'' - Michigan</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/david_lee" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_david_lee.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/david_lee"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">David Lee<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">F - 6' 9'' - Florida</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/channing_frye" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_channing_frye.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/channing_frye"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Channing Frye<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">FC - 6' 11'' - Arizona</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/steve_francis" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/francis_140_060224.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/steve_francis"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Steve Francis<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 3'' - Maryland</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div><div style="text-align:center;font-weight:bold;font-size:large">VS.</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_duhon" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_chris_duhon.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_duhon"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Chris Duhon<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 1'' - Duke</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andres_nocioni" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_andres_nocioni.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andres_nocioni"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Andres Nocioni<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SF - 6' 7'' - Angentina</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/darius_songaila" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_darius_songaila.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/darius_songaila"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Darius Songaila<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 8'' - Wake Forest</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jannero_pargo" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_jannero_pargo.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jannero_pargo"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Jannero Pargo<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 1'' - Arkansas</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div></div>
</div>


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Thanks again for the thread, Kukoc.

An interesting game tonight. A rival. It should be interesting and telling as to this team's character to see how they respond. Playoff chances are dwindling.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

cool pic of the garden! thanks as always for the game thread, k. 

knicks are going to come out hot under the collar after sitting on all that bad press for a day.

bulls cannot repeat the show up at halftime act, or they're done for.

will be in attendance with some friends who happen to be knick fans tonight. should be a good time. (100 level seats!)

bulls should be pissed off at the way they played last night.

i expect a really big game from madison square GORDON!

go bulls!


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

If the Bulls lose this game, I will wet my pants and cry.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

After last night I hope Rose/Curry/Crawford go for 100 points overall, and kill us all over the floor. We deserve to get our *** kicked after last night's performance. Simply terrible.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

PowerWoofer said:


> After last night I hope Rose/Curry/Crawford go for 100 points overall, and kill us all over the floor. We deserve to get our *** kicked after last night's performance. Simply terrible.


geez, that's a little harsh. will you be cheering for the knick tonight?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> will you be cheering for the knick tonight?


I'm not sure this is the case with PowerWoofer, but let the record show that PC Load Letter has provided a powerful incentive to cheer for the opposition.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Bulls-69
Knicks-96

Knicks 69 FT attempts


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

mizenkay said:


> geez, that's a little harsh. will you be cheering for the knick tonight?


Miz, I'll say one thing that you can count on from me: I will *always, without a doubt,* root for the Bulls.

But when we have no identity and we can't get it done, it gets harder and harder every day to root for the losers. I wish we were like the Phoenix Suns. I know they won't win, but if they stay together for a couple more years, I wouldn't be surprised if they won a title. Why? Because they play *fun * basketball, with is *exciting to watch*. *We play boring* basketball, and I hate watching this Bulls team. They suck in every sense of the word. That's why I keep getting frustrated, because we suck so much and *we can't win consistently. It's frustrating!!*


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

game preview from USA Today:

_*The struggling Chicago Bulls hope a visit to Madison Square Garden to face the worst team in the league can give them a much-needed win as they play the New York Knicks.*

The Knicks have lost 21 of their last 23 games, and five of their last six to the Bulls.

Chicago was the fourth seed in the Eastern Conference playoffs last season, but is currently 3 1/2 games behind the Milwaukee for the eighth and final playoff spot after dropping nine of its last 14 games.

The Bulls scored a season-low 17 points in the first quarter Thursday night against Cleveland, rallied from a 25-point deficit but lost 92-91 to the Cavaliers.

*Kirk Hinrich had 25 points and nine rebounds, and has 55 points, 22 rebounds and 13 assists in his last two games. The Bulls have allowed 98.8 points per game in losing three of their last four.*

``We have to lock in better on defense,'' said Luol Deng, who finished with 18 points and 10 rebounds against the Cavaliers.

Ben Gordon added 16 points and is averaging 22.3 points while making 23-of-41 3-pointers in his last six road games.

*In Chicago's 106-104 overtime victory Jan. 18 over the Knicks, Gordon scored 32 points and hit the game-winner at the buzzer. Gordon, who also hit a buzzer-beater at Madison Square Garden last season on Martin Luther King Day, is averaging 21.8 points against New York in six career games, his highest average against any opponent.*_



http://www.usatoday.com/sports/scores106/106062/NBA148220.htm


----------



## tmpsoft (Sep 7, 2004)

Bulls 103
Knicks 88


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Francis comes off the bench? That's interesting.

If the Bulls lose this one, I will set fire to my Ben Gordon jersey.

Ok, not really.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

ndistops said:


> Francis comes off the bench? That's interesting.
> 
> If the Bulls lose this one, I will set fire to my Ben Gordon jersey.


And I will help put out the fire...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Anyone wnat to share their NBA League Pass Broadband account with me tonight?

Like for real, come on WGN, put this game on TV, 3rd Bulls vs. Knicks game not on TV for the general public outside of the loop, does WGN not realize this is our rival?


----------



## mw2889 (Dec 15, 2005)

Ben gordon in MSG= FIRE!!!!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

mw2889 said:


> Ben gordon in MSG= FIRE!!!!


Until Skiles dumps a bucket of water on that fire (Nocioni is the bucket of water)


----------



## Cyanobacteria (Jun 25, 2002)

Bulls seriously need a win for themselves and the board. The sky is really falling in here today.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

just a statistical point of view for tonight's game,every time they show bulls here in greece on friday from last year till today we are 5-0 :clap:


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Cyanobacteria said:


> Bulls seriously need a win for themselves and the board. The sky is really falling in here today.


I love a good Chicken Lickin' quote!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

i played henny penny in my kindergarten play! 

anyway....off soon to MSG.

have a fun game thread guys! keep it clean :smilewink

and most important (and i will use this now in the _proper_ context)



*blood on the horns!!*


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I swear I hear Red Kerr's lozenge wrapper rustling. In HD..

Now the candy is in his mouth.....


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Now Red Kerr is coughing. He pressed the cough button but you can hear the cough in Tom Dore's mike.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Tyson in quick foul trouble. two pf's in a span of 3 seconds. Songaila and O in. Allen and Tyson out.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We are shooting 20% early on 2-10. I hope to god that last nights game didnt take the heart out of us.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Chandler has two fouls already!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Getting abused by EC early.

Nice trade, Pax.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

13-13 tie. 

Bulls fouling like crazy.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

this is stupid..

YES network went to the Seattle FSN when they experienced technical difficulties. why not comcast?


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

why does this have to happen this game?


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

SPMJ said:


> Getting abused by EC early.
> 
> Nice trade, Pax.


He is abusing the league, so its not news.


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

Someone at Comcast needs to be fired. Seriously, how many times can you have technical difficulties in one season?


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Same happened last time the Bulls visited MSG. This time, their bigs are taking every FT.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Curry is averaging 13.5 and 6.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Rose 8-8 on free throws early. When was the last time a Bulls big man shot 8 free throws?

*bu dum CHA*

Thank you, thank you, you're really wonderful........


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

they have 7 more pts than we do from the foul line.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

if any team i want to beat its the bulls


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

The green text belong to RealGM boards, right?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich looking good early on. The last few games Kirk has played very well.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Kirk 11 early. He has to be a major player in the player of the week category. He's having a stunner.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Kirk's got that change of direction on his fast break drives down really well. He usually ends up scoring on those plays now, where in the past he had some difficulty executing a play.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls up 25-19. Hinrich with 11. We have gone from 20% shooting to 50%. Fts keeping ny from being blown out.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

wtf othella.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Frye comes in and immediately makes his presence known. 4 quick pts.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Frye isnt afraid to shoot!  2 minutes 4 shots.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Malik freakin' Rose? His secon dhigh for points is 13, and he alreayd has 12. His season high for assists is 3, and he's already got 3. His season high for boards is 9, and he already has 6. Why us Malik? Git.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Tyson Chandler is the worst offensive player in the league.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

The "Skiles won't play Gordon" fans should note that Gordon just played the first 15 straight minutes.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Tyson gets 2 but where the hell is the call??


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

We're shooting better, rebounding better, passing better and playing better defense, but the game is close because they're shooting over three times as many free throws as us.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

38-34 bulls. 

We have just 2 t/o. Thats one good thing. 

40% to their 36%. 

They still have attempted and made a ton more fts than we have. Deja vu from the last time we played them here.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> We're shooting better, rebounding better, passing better and playing better defense, but the game is close because they're shooting over three times as many free throws as us.


ah yep.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Wennington just announced Allen will *not* return because of his neck hurting.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng has 8 rebounds already, 5 offensive.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

ShamBulls said:


> Wennington just announced Allen will *not* return because of his neck hurting.


 I heard Dore and Red say it was his finger. but i wasn't really paying attention


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Neil Funk is absolutely ripping the bejeezus out of Jerome James an how slow he is. 


Seriously, he's destroying him. Easy there Neil.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

ShamBulls said:


> Wennington just announced Allen will *not* return because of his neck hurting.


Thats just wonderful.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> I heard Dore and Red say it was his finger. but i wasn't really paying attention




Wennington may have assumed, but I can't trust Dore and Kerr. Doesn't really matter why it is, though.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng is two rebounds away from a double-double.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I hate Steve Francis.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich is working it.

but Francis is HOT. they are sharing the ball around the perimeter. shocking? yes..


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Stevie Franchise, maybe not, but stevie Frantastic, i can go with that...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Pargo doesn't know how to pass, so when he has to, it ends up in the stands.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

okay i am confused by this:

1:09 CHI - O. Harrington makes shot
1:09 CHI - O. Harrington hits the second flagrant foul free throw
1:09 NY - Flagrant foul (type 1) on S. Francis
1:21 NY - S. Francis makes a 20-foot jumper from the left wing<B>
1:32 CHI - L. Deng hits the second free throw
1:32 NY - J. Rose enters game for J. James
1:32 CHI - C. Duhon hits the first free throw</b>
1:32 NY - Loose ball foul on J. James
1:32 CHI - C. Duhon defensive rebound
1:32 NY - S. Francis misses the second free throw

can anyone explain.... especially the bolded???


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

They were both Deng. James appeared to foul both, though, which may explain that.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

nanokooshball said:


> okay i am confused by this:
> 
> 1:09 CHI - O. Harrington makes shot
> 1:09 CHI - O. Harrington hits the second flagrant foul free throw
> ...


I think Deng took both of those.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

well, that kind of sucked. We need to put the clamps down defensively because 56 to anyone is too much.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

NYKBaller said:


> Stevie Franchise, maybe not, but stevie Frantastic, i can go with that...


plz get out of here,this is bulls board go to yours


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Hey guys
Is there any free audio link available?
Thanks heaps


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

im just liking this curry vs chandler match up


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Terrible call on Chandler. Watching this one on league pass, Kenny Smith is a world better than Walt Frazier.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

well red kerry mentioned that the malik's neck got stiff again as well.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

raining 3's


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

73-57.. not worth watching..they are just raining three


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

How long before someone points out that Curry has 2 assists?


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

I hope the Paxson fans are laughing it up, because this season is over. WE CAN'T EVEN STOP THE WORST TEAM IN THE LEAGUE FROM COMPLETELY DESTROYING US!!!!!!!!!!!


Why don't we just give New York the victory now and spare us the misory of having to keep this game going. This team sucks. And I don't care anymore. Chicago is NOT going to the playoffs, and we aren't gonna get better this season. WE SUCK!!!


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

ya'll should of BEEN known that we weren't going to the playoffs..this team isn't that GOOD..

all i talk about is the LOTTO cuz really, that's what's most important right now..

i didn't wanna LOSE to NY though..


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Ben is starting to be a ball hog and killing our offense momentum.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Bulls have no inside game whatsoever, jump shot here jump shot there hard to win on a consistent basis with that type of offense, after last nights loss and tonight potential double digit loss to the knicks, lotto here we come.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Well I still have some faith because of Ben Gordon ability to kil the knicks. especially at MSG. I dont' think the Knicks can keep this up

Franchise blows a conceded layup....


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I watched a Mavericks-Raptors game where Raptors were just dominating with three's but they blew it in the end... The lead is now 7. I still believe.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Noc missed a few three's..tough tough.... if there was a time to come back, it's now.

Deng misses a running layup... very weak..


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Knicks are hitting the boards, the lack of size is killing the bulls.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Two things you don't expect to hear:

1) Hand me that bank vault, please
2) Knicks playing good defense


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

The guards need to get a clue - don't pass it to Chandler in traffic, it's an automatic turnover.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

Did anyone see Chandler get WIPED OUT. Dude doesn't know how to use the backboard at point blank range WIDE OPEN. WOW.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

evalam23 said:


> Knicks are hitting the boards, the lack of size is killing the bulls.


 that's true. Chandler can't guard both bigs. when he's left alone on the help, another knick shows up gets the oreb and scores.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

On a positive note the bulls are in the penalty


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

12-20 from 3 pt range, now that hurts


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Size, Size and Size. That's the story of this game.

We used to have it last year and then....


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Deng plays like a sissy on offense.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Back to a one possession game. Time to give up a 3.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

yay kirk


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Kirk and Ben are playing great.

It has to be incredibly tiring having to run off screens constantly and pass nine times every possession. We need some kind of an inside presence like a fish needs water.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Kirk's is starting to score more recently, what is happening, or is his jumper just falling more now than before, but the game really has not changed.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

3 seconds, Eddy Curry. nice nice..

Tyson claps.. Hinrich to Ben curls tough shot. in and out.. 97-94 2:23


----------



## highlite2nice2nice (Jan 17, 2006)

kirk has 29 pts, but only 3 ast, i feel a pg should have more ast and less pts


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Steve Francis, turnaorund jumper SWISH. Hinrich drives kicks out to Deng in the corner for three. GOOD
99-97


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Francis faces Hinrich, off a screen, jumper GOOD. 101-97 1:33 left...tense tense


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Can't get a stop when it's a one possesion game.

We suck.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

highlite2nice2nice said:


> kirk has 29 pts, but only 3 ast, i feel a pg should have more ast and less pts


Tough to get assists when the entire team aside from Ben can't make a jumpshot to save their lives.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben jumper GOOD!!! solid..


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> Can't get a stop when it's a one possesion game.
> 
> We suck.


 aww come on, francis is hot.

Eddy misses a dunk.

Hinrich drives. gets hit no call..


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Marbury drives. blocked by Songaila

BEN GORDON!!!!!!! THREE OMGGGG>...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Lead Bulls.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

How the f*** is it a dagger Red? Just STFU!


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Yeah Baby


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

lets close it this time for crying out loud


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Francis drives. crosses over, pass to Rose ball knocked out..

bronx cheers all around. Deng is fouled.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Luol nails both


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Deng makes both FT's

104-101 25.2 left. 

Knicks pissed this game away.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

I better not see Nocioni in the game.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

ok, I hope we learned not to help on the two. the two doesn't hurt us. the three does...just don't foul the three pointer.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

who cares the bulls pissed one away last night, they need this win


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

OFFENSIVE FOUL drawn by Luol!

Luol has been GREAT!


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Red: "luol Deng What A Hero!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

That was clean. Beautiful charge taken!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Luol was an absolute statue on that offensive foul.

104-101. kirk fouled. will shoot two. makes the first.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

How many times have the bulls had two 30 pt scorers in one night this year, not very often


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

hahah yeah baby!!! Knicks suck i cant believe they let us win this! :banana: 

Spongy fungy do you think you could get some video highlights up about this game, i would love to see it!!

??????


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

There is a lid on that basket.

Tyson with a block on Francis.....

Red : "this is the preservation of a lottery pick" lol


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Bulls had a foul to give, but why give it when you are up 5


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

WE WIN! 

I don't know how we did it BUT I'M SO F'N GLAD! 

Huge props to Kirk and Ben who basically are the TEAM.

We still ain't playoff material.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> Luol nails both


Huge, huge, huge game from Deng.

Wasn't hit anything all night, sunk a big three. Sunk all of late free throws (again). Took a big time charge from Francis. And had about 15 rebounds. To quote Scottie Pippen, that Deng has big balls!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

OziBull said:


> hahah yeah baby!!! Knicks suck i cant believe they let us win this! :banana:
> 
> Spongy fungy do you think you could get some video highlights up about this game, i would love to see it!!
> 
> ??????


 I will!! ASAP


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

What a fantastic victory. This will just further crush the Knicks spirits, and give us a glimmer of hope to make the playoffs. Deng, Hinrich, and Gordon all really showed up today.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

The key for the Bulls is that 100-point mark. People go on and on about how it's our defense that's the difference this year, but when we hit 100, we win, plain and simple.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

PowerWoofer said:


> I hope the Paxson fans are laughing it up, because this season is over. WE CAN'T EVEN STOP THE WORST TEAM IN THE LEAGUE FROM COMPLETELY DESTROYING US!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Why don't we just give New York the victory now and spare us the misory of having to keep this game going. This team sucks. And I don't care anymore. Chicago is NOT going to the playoffs, and we aren't gonna get better this season. WE SUCK!!!


this is why we never turn off the TV.... awsome win haha... we should be on a 3 game winning streak if it werent for last nite blah

MADISON SQUARE GORDON.... haha 32pts.... that 3for the lead was amazing

HAIL PAXSON


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

I love it. Not because its a great win, in fact, we defeated one of the league worst teams, but for the haters that already opened their mouth during the match and now have to eat their words. 

This being said, we are much much closer to lottery land than playoffs. But a victory over the Knicks is always special.

:banana:


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

Wow.

Why is Francis such a jerk!

Did anyone catch him leave Kirk hanging for the hand-slap at the end?


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Thanks so much spongyfungy u are a life saver for us people in australia who cant watch the game! :banana: :clap: :cheers:


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Deng plays like a sissy on offense.



He did make some huge plays down the stretch.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

ScottMay said:


> The key for the Bulls is that 100-point mark. People go on and on about how it's our defense that's the difference this year, but when we hit 100, we win, plain and simple.


Wasn't that the case last year? The 100 point record this year is a fun stat, but to me the fact that we NEED 100 to win is the problem. Last year we won when we scored 100, and we one some when we scored 90+ too...


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

ben gordon the knick killer


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

told u so guys,we are now 6-0 when a bulls game is televised in greece


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

smARTmouf said:


> Wow.
> 
> Why is Francis such a jerk!
> 
> Did anyone catch him leave Kirk hanging for the hand-slap at the end?


Oh well. Francis hit a couple of big shots from outside in the 4th quarter but then really did some boneheaded things in the last minute and a half. He looks like he has no lift at all. How about the missed layup he had?


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

good to see us beat NY..i couldn't take that..

still not a playoff team though


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

I have to say I'm very impressed. I was wrong about tonight, and I really can't believe we just won the game. But, hey, this is the Bulls at Madison Square Garden. I had a feeling this was either gonna be a blowout for us, or Ben comes and hits a game changing shot (which he did). Deng and Hinrich, from what I've read along these posts, played great tonight. 

They really surprised me in a good way, and if we could only take this win and make it worth something. Then maybe, JUST maybe, I could regain some long forgotten confidence in this squad. These are the games that make me believe we are better than portrayed around these boards (some of the comments by me ), and that we MAY have a chance at getting a playoff berth IF Milwaukkee slips down and we go on a roll. This is gonna be tough to accomplish, but it can be done. Good win tonight. I feed off of wins like this, and I really wanted the Bulls to win, and what better way to do it than with a late-game surge to get the victory.

GO BULLS!! :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

Gordon with 32 (7-9 FTs)
Hinrich with 33 (12-13 FTs)
Deng with 17 (8-8 FTs)

The FTs are what we need to see from these guys.... they're finally understanding...


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

dkg1 said:


> Oh well. Francis hit a couple of big shots from outside in the 4th quarter but then really did some boneheaded things in the last minute and a half. He looks like he has no lift at all. How about the missed layup he had?


You called it. The guy is only 29 years old, and a few years back, he is one of THE high flyers in the game


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

jbulls said:


> Wasn't that the case last year? The 100 point record this year is a fun stat, but to me the fact that we NEED 100 to win is the problem. Last year we won when we scored 100, and we one some when we scored 90+ too...


This year: 

18-7 when scoring over 100
8-25 when not

Last year:

28-2 when scoring over 100
19-33 when not

It's not a perfect stat -- obviously, our records both years are probably pretty bad when we give up over 100. But tonight's a perfect example of how we overcame a poor defensive effort with a decent offensive one. I would like to see the Bulls focus on that a lot more.


----------



## Simpleton (Feb 18, 2005)

PowerWoofer said:


> and that we MAY have a chance at getting a playoff berth IF Milwaukkee slips down and we go on a roll. This is gonna be tough to accomplish, but it can be done.


We're 3 games behind Milwaukee but also only 3.5 behind Washington so either one slipping up could really allow us a lane into the playoffs.

The Wizards also have that long road trip towards the end of the season to contend with.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Why is it that Frye gets few minutes? Not that Im mad about it, but it doesnt make sense for the Knicks.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> You called it. The guy is only 29 years old, and a few years back, he is one of THE high flyers in the game


I think his leg must of gave out on him as a fluke, it should definitly make the not-so top 10 on ESPN.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

Boy did EC and JC look upset. JC zero points and two TO. And while EC played a solid first quarter he was 2 for 6 after making his first two shots and four TO. EC and JC had six TO and only four baskets between them. And you wonder why the knicks are 2 and 22 in their last 24 games.

Ooch. david


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Are you rooting for the Knicks or Bucks tomorrow?


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

ScottMay said:


> This year:
> 
> 18-7 when scoring over 100
> 8-25 when not
> ...


Yeah, I can see that. But I think we're just about maxed out offensively. We're never going to be a consistent team on the offensive end with no inside presence. Jumpers aren't always going to go down, and Hinrich and Gordon are fairly streaky to begin with.

I think the problem is that guys are wearing out and it's showing on the defensive end. Every offensive set we have a bunch of guys setting picks and running around off of screens. It's doesn't surprise me that we're hurting on the defensive end. Easy buckets are huge, and we don't get any. Hinrich and Gordon are running around like Rip Hamilton or driving into the lane and kicking every single possession.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Hustle said:


> I think his leg must of gave out on him as a fluke, it should definitly make the not-so top 10 on ESPN.


It's not just that blown layup Hustle. Steve is still pretty quick with the ball, but he used to be a high flyer, and you seldom see him soaring to the hoop anymore. He really looks like a shadow of himself, because he was an absolute athletic phenom in his mid 20's.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Just want to mention that a Jalen Rose team still hasn't beaten the Bulls since being traded away.

Eddy is 1-2, Jamal is 1-6 I think? (we went 4-0 against them last year correct?)

The Bulls should be 27-31. We have a rediculously hard week coming up

at Cle
vs NJ
at Det
vs LAC
at ATL

If we win 2 of those 5 games, I'll be happy.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

I'm so looking forward to the NY tabloid coverage of this game. :biggrin:


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I won a little over $300 tonight.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

VincentVega said:


> I won a little over $300 tonight.


Straight up or against a spread?


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> This year:
> 
> 18-7 when scoring over 100
> 8-25 when not
> ...


Very interesting but don't you think most teams have a much better record when scoring over 100 points? I would think this stat applies to almost every team in the league? Am I way off?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*well that was awesome! *

heh heh heh.


knicks fans doing the somber walk out of the garden like they are just numb. like they just cannot feel the pain anymore. and there i am like the cat who ate the canary. so great.

really spectacular games from ben, kirk and luol. the rest, not so much. the bulls were playing like crap in the third, i was worried last night's game had caught up with them, but what a nice rally. the knicks were like a big tease all night. and then they just imploded. (what a game from jamal, huh? wow. LOL). knicks fans weren't even surprised. it's like "bend over" with them at this point. poor things.


i'll think of more stuff later (especially after i watch the replay) but all in all a great nite at MSG (lots of bulls fans in the house tonite once again) YAY! we beat the knicks! 



:clown:


oh, and this is for scottmay, the seats? AWESOME!! :smilewink


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

El Chapu said:


> Are you rooting for the Knicks or Bucks tomorrow?


Tough question. I'll take the Bucks and make it so we really have to earn that playoff spot.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

i have to go with the knicks... they have the worst record, if they win tommorrow its not gonna change... but if they lose tougher for us to make playoffs


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

This is great:


> NEW YORK (AP) - Even when the Chicago Bulls trailed by 16 points, Kirk Hinrich felt there was nothing to worry about.
> 
> "We know we had Madison Square Gordon, so we knew we were in the driver's seat," Hinrich said.
> If only the home team had a player as clutch in the Garden.


http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/5379298


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

I wish I had taped it. 

Were the Bulls that good...or the Knicks that bad?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> *well that was awesome! *
> 
> heh heh heh.
> 
> ...



I wish I knew you and ScottMay when I lived in New York. I went to a few games alone at the Garden with my beloved Jay Williams jersey.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

uploading the highlights now.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

well they were pretty even up till the half.

then the knick went small and it worked for them and francis was killing us. then the bulls, led by kirk and ben, just came roaring back. knick fans were groaning at all the missed layups (i'm thinking "i feel ya!") then ben hit that shot and the place went nuts. half boos and half cheers! then the guy behind me screamed "you just don't leave that guy open you fools". it was funny. guy behind me was also pointing out to his buddy how much salary the knicks had on the floor at any given time (and he wasn't bragging). that was even funnier. 



i loved reading that AP story (thanks narek) cause i still have that cat that ate the canary smile on my face. i'm telling you, ben and kirk will carry this team on their backs this month. we will make the playoffs. 

there i said it. 

oh, and for the record, i want the knicks to beat the bucks. why not? let them get off the schneid (thankfully not against us), it's just one game. bucks need to start losing. bulls have a wicked week ahead.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

http://www.zshare.net/download/knicks_highlights-avi.html


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Sigh.

I guess I'm going to buy those playoff tickets.

Fraking Uncle Jerry.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

spongyfungy said:


> http://www.zshare.net/download/knicks_highlights-avi.html


you are my savior... thanks spongy :biggrin:


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Thanks so mate
Appreciate it heaps :cheers:


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

Pike got another stripe on his black belt

he moved up from the Pike karate chop to the Pike extended punch (after gordon hits that 3)... haha


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

its not working the download spongy


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

OziBull said:


> its not working the download spongy


 it worked for a few people.... you are not able to download or not able to view?

use video lan player. http://www.videolan.org/vlc/


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> The key for the Bulls is that 100-point mark. People go on and on about how it's our defense that's the difference this year, but when we hit 100, we win, *plain and simple.*


More like plain, simple, and barely.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

nanokooshball said:


> Pike got another stripe on his black belt
> 
> he moved up from the Pike karate chop to the Pike extended punch (after gordon hits that 3)... haha


 :laugh: 

He's pretty much useless as a player, but I'll miss Pike when he leaves. Every team needs a goofy looking, goofy playing, uncoordinated white guy. 

Really, if/when it becomes obvious that we're not going to make the playoffs, maybe we can dedicate the rest of the season from that point on in deference to Pike's swan song with the Bulls. 

His innovative brand of cheerleading has definitely left its own legacy.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

1. Why, with a plethora of big men (frye, james, rose, that one guy i can't remember), did Isiah pursue Eddy Curry like he did?


2. Why doesn't Channing Frye play more?


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Can someone upload spngy highlights on another download site cause im haven problems with the other one?


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

jimmy said:


> 1. Why, with a plethora of big men (frye, james, rose, that one guy i can't remember), did Isiah pursue Eddy Curry like he did?
> 
> 
> 2. Why doesn't Channing Frye play more?


I heard from Knicks fans that Brown doesn't like to play Frye with Curry because he thinks that would be a defensive nightmare. Therefore Frye only plays with Rose or Butler.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Spongy's highlights on jumbofile, a different host:

http://www.jumbofile.com/viewfile.php?file=knicks_highlights.avi


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

FWIW, Tyson Chandler is now ranked first in the league in rebounds per 48 minutes. It's been a rough year for Tyson, but that's pretty impressive.


----------

